# EP Physician question



## dnm4345 (Jul 27, 2011)

If a physician is board certified for devices (IBHRE) can he bill a consult the same day as a regular cardiologist within our group bills a hospital floor visit?


----------



## Cyndi113 (Jul 28, 2011)

No, you can't. Medicare still considers EP as part of cardiology. We have EP/Cardio/CV and vascular docs in our practice. We can't bill for EP and cardio on the same day for consults.


----------



## jewlz0879 (Jul 28, 2011)

dnm4345 said:


> If a physician is board certified for devices (IBHRE) can he bill a consult the same day as a regular cardiologist within our group bills a hospital floor visit?



I have heard that Medicare is making EP a specialty but you need to registar your doctor in order for him to be recognized as such, otherwise, it will be denied. 

Not sure how long that process takes.


----------



## Cyndi113 (Jul 28, 2011)

Julie, do you have documentation for that? Our practice would be REALLY interested to know about that. I'm checking Noridian as soon as I'm done with this message. 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Jul 29, 2011)

jewlz0879 said:


> I have heard that Medicare is making EP a specialty but you need to registar your doctor in order for him to be recognized as such, otherwise, it will be denied.
> 
> Not sure how long that process takes.



Yes Medicare has made EP a specialty. I read  it a few days ago it is complete. I'll see if I can find the letter.

http://www.cms.gov/mlnmattersarticles/downloads/MM7209.pdf--------- Here you go!


----------



## Cyndi113 (Jul 29, 2011)

SWEET, thanks Theresa!!


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Jul 29, 2011)

Cyndi113 said:


> SWEET, thanks Theresa!!





Your Welcome!


----------

